# Explorer.exe crashes on .avi preview



## Dellboy2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

When i open folder with .avi files explorer.exe crashes and restarts. After that it works, but I don't get preview pictures of files. When i run disc celanup and delete thumbnails (which are just icons of a program that I use to open avi files), it happens again.


This is an error report created by system and sent to Microsoft, I assume it can be useful:

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Explorer.EXE
Application Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Application Timestamp:	47918e5d
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp:	4791a7a6
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00043387
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2074
Additional Information 1:	27dd
Additional Information 2:	b76caa7c2627bab0b68e16f682ad848f
Additional Information 3:	38c9
Additional Information 4:	8f5bb9d7fe145d3ebf7b88bd6d68f7c1

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	636324448


I tried nero reg fix that i googled out but it didn't help.

How can I fix this.

P. S. I found that many users have simmilar question, so it would be nice if some expert could take some time and create a tutorial on fixing this preview problems for .avi and other video and image files.

I would appreciate it very much.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The exception code of 0xc0000005 tells me a memory access violation occurred. This is indicative of a driver (not MS ntdll.dll) behaving badly. 

Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking - tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up and try avi file there.

Because ntdll.dll named, I suspect anti-virus and 3rd party firewall involved. Be sure your a/v installation (not speaking of virus defs) up to date. Un-install 3rd party firewall if present. Re-set windows firewall.

If a/v & firewall one product (Internet security suite), get rid of both.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Dellboy2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have KIS 2009 installed and i didn't mention that everything worked fine and then just stopped. I used to have preview thumbs on avi files and it still works for pictures, but it just stopped for video files.

I didn't quiet get what do u mean by trying avi file, cause I can play avi files, but I don't get preview and explorer crashes trying to create it for every avi file I have in my HDD.


----------



## seriouschat (Aug 18, 2008)

Seems like a bug since the problems continued on from XP to Vista and it's focused around .avi format only. Making sure you have the right codec(s) is one solution. DivX codec, ffd-show, or k-lite codec pack. 

The only other solution that I know of is to disable previews altogether. Unlike XP it doesn't require a registry tweak, but also unlike XP, it disables ALL thumbnails (pics, video, etc..). Not the greatest solution, but it does work and will speed up explorer. 

Open any explorer window and choose Organize > Folder and Search Options > click the 'View' tab > check 'Always show icons, never thumbnails'

Edit: _I have DivX and ffd-show installed with a fair amount of avi vids - haven't had explorer crash, but occasionally it takes a bit extra to load._


----------



## Dellboy2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'm just about to remove every codec and player I have and install from scratch. I'll use your combination to try and report if it helped. But, what worries me is the fact that it used to work and just stopped.

And I made an idiotic mistake when I ran diskcleanup to delete thumbnails, so I could check if they will showup again and I didn't uncheck other stuff to delete, so I couldn't do a system restore and trace what could stop this from working.

Thanks again to everybody who tries to help.


----------



## Dellboy2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

I reinstalled my codecs (used latest k-lite megacodecs pack) and explorer.exe still crashes whenever I go to folder with video files for the first time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If those Explorer app crashes still have the 0xc0000005 exception - my vote goes to KIS 2009.

Let's see if we can gather some evidence - please run msinfo32 and save it as an NFO file - 
START | type msinfo32 & hit enter | the viewer will appear - save it as an NFO file (default extention - you will see it when you go to save it).

Zip the NFO file up and attach to your next post.

2 areas that you can check within Vista - 
*»* Problem Reports and Solutions -
START | type *wercon.exe* into the Start Search box - hit enter | view "See Problems to Check" first, then the other selections on the top left of the screen.

*»* Reliability Monitor -
START | type *perfmon /rel *into the Start Search box and hit enter. View the Reliability Monitor looking at the red X's and the information below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Dellboy2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's the nfo file.

By the way, preview works for .mpg and .mpeg and not working for .avi and .wmv

Thanks for help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

WERCON shows > 900 application crashes/ app hangs within last 30 days. 323 were directly related to *H264VidEncodeApi.dll*. 44 additional crashes named *H264Codec.ax* as the culprit. > 125 crashes occurred in 48 hours alone preceeding the install of Vista SP1 on 4 November 2008.

After SP1 came in, the crashes changed to Explorer.exe with ntdll.dll as the faulting module w/ 0xc0000005 exception.

Do you know what this H264 is?

I saw that Lavasoft Ad-Aware 2007 is installed. Not much doubt here that it is also a contributing factor to the app crashes - especially in the 256 crashes listed with the 0xc0000005 exception.

Un-install Ad-Aware.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

H.264 is a video codec. Just uninstall it (it's probably bundled with a codec pack - just uninstall that particular component if you can). I hadn't seen the post before, but if I did, video codec would have been my first guess (often had crash with new releases of DivX 5 when Microsoft introduced DEP in XP SP2 - eventually DivX networks patched it).


----------



## Dellboy2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, but what codecs should I use, cause I need it to watch movies?
I tried k-lite, CCCP, coda,... and no help. 

Is there a way to revert registry stuff that reffers to video? (I think you know what I mean)


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try ffdshow-tryout for your h.264 material. It's pretty stable. During install, you have the choice of what codecs the ffdshow filter should handle. If you want just H.264, uncheck everything for video except H.264/x264, and uncheck everything in audio.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow-tryout


----------

